# Ebay Vfd



## Joe0121 (Jul 12, 2015)

So I have a 5 HP Dual Stage Air compressor  and I bought an Ebay VFD for it. I bought this VFD: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/UPDATED-220...425?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc841aa69

I got it wired to the motor and went through and set up all the initial parameters making best guess where ever possible. Anywho the motor makes  an odd noise (see video) is this normal or is there something funky?


----------



## Joe0121 (Jul 12, 2015)

PD001: 0
PD002: 0
PD003:60.0
PD004:60.00
PD005:70
PD006:60
PD007:.50
PD008:220
PD0009:220
PD010:220
PD011:0
PD014:3
PD015:3

Everything else set to the default.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 12, 2015)

Try setting your carrier frequency to a different value.  PDo41 I think


----------



## Joe0121 (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Joe0121 (Jul 12, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> Try setting your carrier frequency to a different value.  PDo41 I think


Ok. I will mess with it try 0 than go up by 5 and see if it gets better. Also once I hit run the motor turns on but the stop/rev buttons have no effect.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 12, 2015)

Regarding the Stop, make sure PD024 is set to 1

For a compressor, I would set stopping mode to coasting, PD026 = 1

For reverse, make sure that PD023 is set to 1, enable reverse


----------



## Joe0121 (Jul 12, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> Regarding the Stop, make sure PD024 is set to 1
> 
> For a compressor, I would set stopping mode to coasting, PD026 = 1
> 
> For reverse, make sure that PD023 is set to 1, enable reverse


Those are set to that. Still no dice everything else seems to work as expected but once I hit run the only way to stop it is to hit the breaker. Also another odd thing. I can increase the speed by hitting up arrow however it wont decrease the speed that way.  I can hit down arrow all I want and the display shows the freq value going down but the motor remains at the same speed even if I hit run. However setting perimeter 41 to 13 did make the motor run quieter.  I emailed the vendor and asked his advice I'll let him know abouth the issue im having with it not stopping.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 12, 2015)

That is strange, those settings should work.  You might try a system reset, PD013 =08, and start over on the parameters.


----------



## mcostello (Jul 13, 2015)

I bought the same brand and after a week of fooling with it I returned it and DID get My money back. The parameter for frequency adjust did nothing, at least Your motor runs, Mine did not even run the motor. Went with a rotary phase converter, no programing, started right up, just extremely loud. Muffs extremely needed.


----------



## mksj (Jul 13, 2015)

A couple of comments on your parameters.
You should set the VFD to the motor specific parameters,  PD141-144
Other suggests changes:
PD000 = 0
PD001 = 0
PD002 = 0
PD003 = 60.0
PD004 = 60.0
PD005 = 60.0 or 70.0
PD006 = 3.0
PD007 = 2.0
PD008 = 240
PD009 = *
PD010 = 15.0
PD011 = 4.00
PD023 = 1 (reverse rotation enabled if needed)
PD024 = 1
PD026 = 1
PD041 = 12
PD141 = 230
PD142 = 13.2
PD143 = 1725
PD144 = 4

When changing the frequency or stopping, you may need to enter the change for it to take effect, also the voltage and frequency parameter must support these changes, not sure why you would want a variable speed or reverse on a compressor. If it is still not responding to commands you could program/change the multi-inputs and try something like a 3 wire control with external switches. If you are not using the multi-inputs might try setting PD044-PD049 to 0. Do not have access to my notes on the VFD, so there may be a few other parameters that could be tweaked.

Not a big fan of this brand of VFD because of poor documentation and issues like these, but there is nothing close in this price range. I have been able to get them to work correctly, but I have heard that those sold on eBay may be missing their braking module, and have other support/warranty issues, which include the seller disappearing.


----------



## Joe0121 (Jul 13, 2015)

mksj said:


> A couple of comments on your parameters.
> You should set the VFD to the motor specific parameters,  PD141-144
> Other suggests changes:
> PD000 = 0
> ...


I will try as you suggested I did not set anything motor specific not even sure what the defaults are. I am using the VFD because it was cheaper than buy a 5 HP single phase motor which I may end up doing anyways.  I dont want the variable speed or reverse I was just checking to see if they work with the belt removed. Really All I need is to have it power on with the input from the pressure switch and coast to a stop.  I will actually be at work all night tonight so it wont be until tuesday evening before I can give these a shot. I also did not wire any ground from the motor to the VFD not sure if it matters or not but I will be doing that as well.


----------



## mksj (Jul 13, 2015)

No problem, whenever you get to it. You should be able to run the motor off the VFD and I would go with your 3 phase motor, so hang in there. Since it is mostly fixed speed in the forward direction, I would see if you can get it to turn on and off using the multi-function input controls. All you need is the forward run command to work. You should be able to set the default start speed. I have red elsewhere, that some people run the motor/pump at a slightly slower speed to decrease the noise level, if they are doing something which requires a high CFM continuously, like sand blasting. The 3 wire speed pot could be used and mounted near or in the VFD if you wanted a simple manual speed control. You will need to adjust some of the program parameters depending on what input controls are used for direction and speed. The motor should have a ground wire directly connected to it for safety, but does not have any affect on controls.


----------



## Joe0121 (Jul 13, 2015)

Turn out I don't have to be in KY till the morning So I tried your Parameters and it appears to be working. It starts and coasts to a stop on command. So this weeks im going to get the compressor back together and oil in the compressor and see if I can get it working on the pressure switch.


----------



## Firestopper (Jul 14, 2015)

While I'm a fan of VFD's and RPC, something to consider, some compressors require RPM range for splash lubrication, meaning running too slow could result in starvation of lubrication to the pump. The other consideration is unloading valve to prevent hi load startup on the VFD, RPC.
I know many VFD's have a toruqe ramp up feature that might overcome this. Others can answer this better as I know enough about VFD's to be dangerous.


----------



## mksj (Jul 14, 2015)

firestopper said:


> While I'm a fan of VFD's and RPC, something to consider, some compressors require RPM range for splash lubrication, meaning running too slow could result in starvation of lubrication to the pump. The other consideration is unloading valve to prevent hi load startup on the VFD, RPC.


 Both of these are very valid points. Many small industrial splash type compressor pumps often use the same size pump for a range of Hp machines, and the pumps will have a speed range  (based on the pulley ratio) that they can operate. The pump speed is based on the motor Hp. In most cases I have seen running the compressor pump at something like 90% of the motor base speed, which has a significant reduction in noise. Personally, I would run at a single fixed speed, especially with the better cast iron pumps. I would not go much lower than 80% of the motor base speed, as you loose Hp the slower the motor turns. . Since most smaller lathes work off splash lubrication, this is also a consideration for lathe head stocks and I probably would not go below 50% of the base speed of the motor. Also the viscosity of the oil will affect how the oil is picked up and gets to the bearings.

I do have a concern if the VFD can handle the start-up amperage of a compressor, in particular if there is not an unloader. This was a problem in another thread using this brand of VFD with single phase input, i.e. they can not supply the rated amperage of the unit during the ramp up start, which produces a overload fault. An unloader and using a relative short start-up time (2-3 seconds) should hopefully minimize this. There are also some parameters that allow you to increase the overload threshold amperage.

Look forward to seeing how everything works when you get the compressor up an running.


----------



## Joe0121 (May 11, 2016)

So everything is more or less set up. It doesn't have an unloader but I misplaced the cover for the pressure switch so I need to figure out how to adjust it wire it to the VFD. I will likely set the pressure to 130-ish PSI though I run it using the start stop buttons up to 150 and it seems to handle it. I just dont need that much pressure. I am only running a small blast cabinet, the occasional 1/2 impact and a HVLP spray gun.


----------



## Str8jacket (May 23, 2016)

Not sure why anyone bothers with cheap vfd's over there when you have options like this come up so regularly on ebay. Even with post and Exchange rate the extra $100 is well worth the trouble free usage?
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/222117568733


----------



## Str8jacket (May 23, 2016)

Just realised that might be the wrong voltage for you US guys.

Even something like this.
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/182128055687

Even better is its make an offer. Low ball em half what theyre asking and a lot of the time they will take it. Ive got close to $20k worth of gear so far for less than 1000 dollars on the make an offer thing.


----------



## John Hasler (May 23, 2016)

Str8jacket said:


> Just realised that might be the wrong voltage for you US guys.


Can't find that exact model number on the Emerson Web site but all the other 3400 series are 480V.  Silly not to state the voltage in the ad.


----------

